# Ross 08



## Rinaldo2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Does anyone have the scoop on the 08 Ross bows. A FITA bow maybe?


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

This years Ross's are gonna be all about speed and smoothness. 
kind of like the past 2 years, but the new best seller is going to be super fast, resembling the Cardiac.

I cant wait to see what they look like!!


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

2wyoming said:


> This years Ross's are gonna be all about speed and smoothness.
> kind of like the past 2 years, but the new best seller is going to be super fast, resembling the Cardiac.
> 
> I cant wait to see what they look like!!


the Cardiac looks super-sweet... hope they dont drastically change its design/apperance to much...

I got a dealer within 25 miles & hoped I could try a Cardiac out, but none kept in stock / he noted the Cardiac didnt do to well for them... 

when will we see the 08' ROSS ??? ATA show ???


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

I hope they get some problems ironed out. My dealer ordered a left hand Cardiac for me when he placed his order at the ATA show in Atlanta in Jan. I know it was on the original order because I was standing right beside him when the order was wrote. He and I both quit calling about it in August. It still aint showed up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Ghost 133 said:


> I hope they get some problems ironed out. My dealer ordered a left hand Cardiac for me when he placed his order at the ATA show in Atlanta in Jan. I know it was on the original order because I was standing right beside him when the order was wrote. He and I both quit calling about it in August. It still aint showed up!!!!!!!!!!


Same thing happened to my shop. My other work partner ordered a left handed Cardiac at the ATA show, and we just got it last month. I dont see why they are soo hard to get. Double Lung Archery seems to get them fairly easy from that ive heard.

And to the other post above, I think the new Ross's will be at the ATA show. January 10-12.
I cant wait!!


----------



## ownmorebone181 (Apr 4, 2007)

From what i have heard, Ross might not be introducing a new bow in 08. They are still behind on the Cardiac demands. I dont know how you can imrpove on the Cardiac, it is the best bow i have ever shot. Perfect hunting bow.


----------



## Clay C (Jul 22, 2006)

Thats wierd. Ive heard all these complaints about not being able to get left handed cardiacs but I went to a dealer here and he had 4 in stock. IT is a sweet bow.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Clay C said:


> Thats wierd. Ive heard all these complaints about not being able to get left handed cardiacs but I went to a dealer here and he had 4 in stock. IT is a sweet bow.


Having 4 left handed Cardiacs in Stock, is like winning the lottery.
Is the shop you bought it from located near the Ross Factory?


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

is it true that confulsion was a fake bow?


----------



## MoBOWhunter181 (Jul 2, 2007)

tcooll77 said:


> is it true that confulsion was a fake bow?


what is confulsion?


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

tcooll77 said:


> is it true that confulsion was a fake bow?


yes, it was a photoshop...


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

tcooll77 said:


> is it true that confulsion was a fake bow?


yes...the folks here at AT removed the post per request from ross. it was a photoshopped fake bow


----------



## Adam Lee (May 24, 2004)

th ross bows are not saleing well for us. we will make some killer deals on cr331 and cardiac's pm for more details


----------



## Ringtail (Jul 18, 2007)

Back to the question...has anyone heard if Ross will be releasing anything new for 2008? I heard on another site, that they are planning a BIG push in 2009, model wise, w/o releasing anything in 2008....could be rumor...:dontknow:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Adam Lee said:


> th ross bows are not saleing well for us. we will make some killer deals on cr331 and cardiac's pm for more details


Thats hard to believe, because Ive sold over 35 cardiacs!!
no lie.

and Ive sold about 5 37's and plenty of 34's and 31's


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

and here i was telling the pse rep (moneymaker) to watch out since ross was also coming out with a speed target bow


----------



## Rinaldo2 (Feb 6, 2006)

I am hoping they come out with a target bow.


----------



## Jacko (Feb 1, 2003)

The Cardiac isn't changing for 08. Might find out more next week when Andy returns from hunting? We just cancelled our LH Cardiac orders, 7 months was to long a wait? Guys bought and ordered Martins! Oh well! Hope Ross figures out their problems. Great bows for a young company!!!!


----------



## cardiachunter (Sep 1, 2007)

hoping they do bring out some new bows for 08 as there previous bows were great


----------



## Champion Shootr (Feb 12, 2003)

2wyoming said:


> Thats hard to believe, because Ive sold over 35 cardiacs!!
> no lie.
> 
> and Ive sold about 5 37's and plenty of 34's and 31's




How could you have sold any 37's when they haven't built any for this year? We've been trying to get a hold of one since April and were told last Thursday that there haven't been any '07's built yet.


----------



## MoBOWhunter181 (Jul 2, 2007)

Champion Shootr said:


> How could you have sold any 37's when they haven't built any for this year? We've been trying to get a hold of one since April and were told last Thursday that there haven't been any '07's built yet.



I've seen quite a few 07 337's. And Competitions.


----------



## Champion Shootr (Feb 12, 2003)

Interesting... Do they have the same camo as the cardiac? I have a customer who has been wanting one since April and we keep on getting the same response from Ross. None to be had, starting to wonder if we're getting a bum story.


----------



## MoBOWhunter181 (Jul 2, 2007)

the only thing i payed attention to was that flatline dampening system. Maybe i am wrong though, i cant see Ross lying to you.


----------



## Retro (Oct 30, 2005)

We sold alot of Ross bows last year..This year we can't give them away..PSE and Browning have been the big sellers.


----------



## Adam Lee (May 24, 2004)

same here!!!


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

I sell lots of Ross bows! They run about neck and neck with my Mathews sales.
I didn't get any LH ones, didn't order any.
Never had a LH shooter want one and since Ross does not allow internet sales of new bows I'm glad I didn't get any.

I have heard a few things about 08 but am not at liberty to tell yet:zip:


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

Originally Posted by : Buellhunter
I have heard a few things about 08 but am not at liberty to tell yet:zip:

hey DAVE , any idea on how much longer you'll have to "hold" that info in for ??? 

soon,very soon,very very soon ???


----------



## cardiachunter (Sep 1, 2007)

ttt. someone must no something they can let on


----------



## jkkfam89 (Oct 8, 2005)

I want to know any info on 08 ross bows. I am looking into the guardian, but will hold out a bit if ross has something different


----------



## cardiachunter (Sep 1, 2007)

from what i hear they should be good. 1 of the 2 bows will be longer and they will be a bit faster than the current bows. not sure if i can say more


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

cardiachunter said:


> from what i hear they should be good. 1 of the 2 bows will be longer and they will be a bit faster than the current bows.
> "not sure if i can say more"


oh "sure you can" You'll feel much better getting this off your chest  

would be x'tra sweet if ROSS releases some info/pics before the ATA show... sounds great to hear for ROSS :darkbeer:


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

I switched to Elite from a 331 that i loved- part of the reason for the switch was Ross is the last to release theyre new stuff which was 2 months after I purchased a new bow.....and I have to one up the Jones's of this world. They make an amazing product- but there is nothing speedy in their products or processes in my opinion. If that changes let me know before February


----------



## Texas331 (Jul 26, 2007)

What I've Heard Is That There's Going To Be 2 Kinds Of Cardiacs. A 331 Cardiac And A 337 Cardiac And They Will Diffrent Camo. This Is What Was Posted On The Ross Forum News.


----------



## gazzwah (Jun 11, 2007)

they gonna give us something or am i gonna buy another brand name bow... keep lagging behind and they will stay behind.. i love their bows but for gods sake :angry:


----------



## cardiachunter (Sep 1, 2007)

once i got my cardiac i said to myself i will only get ross from now on but since all the other brands have bows out i think i am going to bowtech. the general is just 2 tempting


----------



## trackwalli (Aug 16, 2006)

*New ross bows*

I called Ross today and hey are indeed coming out with a 331 and 337 Cardiac. I will be placing an order for the 331.


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

What is the difference between a cr331 and a cardiac 331? I guess you are their PR guy now...


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

anyone know for sure if ROSS will release 08' line on NOV. 15 ???


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

gjs4 said:


> What is the difference between a cr331 and a cardiac 331? I guess you are their PR guy now...


The Cardiac cam and maybe the STS device. More speed.


----------



## Texas331 (Jul 26, 2007)

:darkbeer:I just talked to the local Ross dealer and he did confirm that the Cardiac will be in a 331 and 337. He said that they just sent him the paperwork so i'll write back with the spec's and the price.


----------



## plowman (Sep 4, 2007)

plottman said:


> yes...the folks here at AT removed the post per request from ross. it was a photoshopped fake bow


does anyone have the photo by chance??


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

Texas331 said:


> :darkbeer:I just talked to the local Ross dealer and he did confirm that the Cardiac will be in a 331 and 337. He said that they just sent him the paperwork so i'll write back with the spec's and the price.


Texas331 :

any talk about bow "PICS" being released ??? NOV. 15 (maybe) ???

thanks again for any info.


----------



## trackwalli (Aug 16, 2006)

*331 and 337 Cardiacs*

was told they are taking orders now and will be available in a couple weeks.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

trackwalli said:


> was told they are taking orders now and will be available in a couple weeks.


do any dealers have "pics" also of the ROSS: 331 & 337 Cardiacs to see even B-4 one was to order ??? 

ROSS: looks/designs are truly awesome... yet a "pic" couldnt hurt :darkbeer:


----------



## Barryonyx (Oct 8, 2005)

I was told by my dealer that Ross will have not have a 34" bow this year, but will have the 31 and 37 and the Cardiac but all the bows will have the same Cardiac cam. I'm bummed about the CR334 gettin sqaushed I think it is a better bow than the Cardiac, but oh well.


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 21, 2005)

*wonder if,,,*

wonder if a present day 331 could be "Cardiac'd". I like my 331 but wouldn't mind a bit if it had more speed. New cam? I know the Cardiac now made has different limbs, too.
Might have to screw another hook in the garage ceiling!


----------



## WNYBowhunter (Jan 15, 2006)

Well, if the only difference is 15 fps and an STS from the CR331 or CR337 to the Cardiac 331 or Cardiac 337 that isn't worth switching over for.
That would be a very, very lame 'upgrade'.

Ross still hasn't announced what will be new in 2008 and the competition is already selling new bows. Sales losses, long lead times, slow production. Nice product, but they may not be serious players in a few years.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

15fps is the best that all bow company's are coming up in speed this year so Ross is right there.


----------



## ijimmy (Jul 2, 2002)

Shot a cardiac for the first time last week , WOW , nothing at the shot , no noise no jump , it came with an sts


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Its tied for no.1 in my book for the single cam. Hunting bud has one and is one fine bow I have shot some and do like.


----------



## trackwalli (Aug 16, 2006)

*SD Cam*

Many on the Ross forum are saying that SD cam is suppose to faster that the cam on the Cardiac so its possible it just might be more than 15 fps. I hate it when people bad mouth a product before it even comes out. Ross has produced nothing but quality so far so let give them the benifit of the doubt and wait and see what they actually have. I dont mind waiting for quality, if u want something less buy another brand, its your call.


----------



## gazzwah (Jun 11, 2007)

well am still waiting :embara: and i really want the ross to be everything and maybe a wee bit more.... come on ross you can do it :darkbeer:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

WNYBowhunter said:


> Well, if the only difference is 15 fps and an STS from the CR331 or CR337 to the Cardiac 331 or Cardiac 337 that isn't worth switching over for.
> That would be a very, very lame 'upgrade'.
> 
> Ross still hasn't announced what will be new in 2008 and the competition is already selling new bows. *Sales losses, long lead times, slow production. Nice product, but they may not be serious players in a few years*.


I remember a few posts stating the same thing would happen last year and Ross had the best year ever. :darkbeer:

Sure demand was alot higher than they expected but they still make one heck of a bow for an awesome price.


----------



## gazzwah (Jun 11, 2007)

looked at the ross site ..... cardiac 331, 333 and 337 and comes in a twin cam option as well :darkbeer:..need more info .............:wink:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

*2008 Ross*

Ok, Ive heard rumor from a GOOD reference about the 2008 models.

Cardiac 31, which is the same style CR331, but with the Cardiac Cam.
Cardiac 37, which is the same style 37, and like the 31, it also has the same Cardiac Cam.
Cardiac 34, /\ dito.

Ross 41- Is going to be a great finger shooting bow, and also a great 3-D, target bow! 

And the new Cardiac (thats not going to be the name) Will be shooting over 340.

These are just some rumors I heard from a good source.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

http://www.rossarchery.com/cam-system.html



And they quit using Winners Choice Strings 

But owell, Im pretty sure release date is at the ATA show.
thank God ill be there


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

2wyoming said:


> http://www.rossarchery.com/cam-system.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get this directly from Ross ?


----------



## jwoods (Dec 3, 2002)

gazzwah said:


> looked at the ross site ..... cardiac 331, 333 and 337 and comes in a twin cam option as well :darkbeer:..need more info .............:wink:



They now have two cam designs (cardiac and SD), not a twin cam design. The wording on the website is a bit misleading.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Why and the heck would they quit using Winner's Choice strings???. If they stop using WC I sure hope they find a comparable quality replacement. Winner's Choice is the best, or one of the best strings on the market...


----------



## 1400 shooter (Oct 31, 2006)

I can see a 337 Cardiac in target colors looming in my future I bet it will be a better bow than the Drenalin LD with a better price tag to...


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

CHAMPION2 said:


> Why and the heck would they quit using Winner's Choice strings???. If they stop using WC I sure hope they find a comparable quality replacement. Winner's Choice is the best, or one of the best strings on the market...



They are still using Winners Choice


----------



## ownmorebone181 (Apr 4, 2007)

thespyhunter said:


> They are still using Winners Choice


yep g5 is who machines their risers.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Ohh, I thought it said g5 was making strings.

my bad. 

oops:embara:


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 5, 2005)

2wyoming said:


> Ohh, I thought it said g5 was making strings.
> 
> my bad.
> 
> oops:embara:


 That was my understanding also. :set1_thinking:


----------



## fissionarchery (Sep 13, 2007)

*G5*

G5 is making and supplying their strings.G5 recently partnered with ninja strings and came out with their own line of strings.


----------



## ownmorebone181 (Apr 4, 2007)

fissionarchery said:


> G5 is making and supplying their strings.G5 recently partnered with ninja strings and came out with their own line of strings.


we will see, the site still says the cardiac comes with Winners Choice strings and cables.


----------



## flatlanderMB (Jan 24, 2007)

Nevermind the 08's, I've waited nine months for a left handed 07 Cardiac! As of today, I wait no more. Cancelled, and will have a new Hoyt Katera in seven weeks. Ross don't deserve my money.


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

fissionarchery said:


> G5 is making and supplying their strings.G5 recently partnered with ninja strings and came out with their own line of strings.



Have you called Ross and asked them ?


----------



## flatlanderMB (Jan 24, 2007)

I have called Ross too many times to count, and each time i get the stadard"two weeks" from them. Mike, the national sales manager, in an e-mail three weeks ago, told me that all of the Canada bound left handers would ship very soon. Called the distributor yesterday, no bows, and no idea when they'll arrive! My patience is worn thin. A lot of people here wanted to see a Cardiac. Too bad for Ross.


----------



## montecg5 (May 8, 2005)

Ya know what I'm sick and tired of hearing about a new bow every year. Everyone's bashing ross for not coming out with a totally new bow, why would you want to go away from something as great shooting as what they have right now,,, no there not coming out with a freak looking bow like the guardian and commander which i've heard alot of people complain about. no there not coming out with 15 dampners like mathews and saying yeah were totally changing the game. those of you that have ross bows now and are changing to some other brand will be disappointed for oh i dunno about 6 months cuz you'll jump right on the next new bow. you don't have time to get used to your bow before you buy a new one and i think thats pretty damn sad anymore. andy's a hunter not a moneymaking lets see what kinda of junk we can get people to buy this year type of guy. mathews hasn't done anything worth raisin an eyebrow at since they started making parallel limbs. every year they come out with the exact same bow throw some dampners on it and say now catch us,... well they've been caught and surpassed by alot of companies including ross...!!!!!:wink:


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

montecg5 said:


> Ya know what I'm sick and tired of hearing about a new bow every year. Everyone's bashing ross for not coming out with a totally new bow, why would you want to go away from something as great shooting as what they have right now,,, no there not coming out with a freak looking bow like the guardian and commander which i've heard alot of people complain about. no there not coming out with 15 dampners like mathews and saying yeah were totally changing the game. those of you that have ross bows now and are changing to some other brand will be disappointed for oh i dunno about 6 months cuz you'll jump right on the next new bow. you don't have time to get used to your bow before you buy a new one and i think thats pretty damn sad anymore. andy's a hunter not a moneymaking lets see what kinda of junk we can get people to buy this year type of guy. mathews hasn't done anything worth raisin an eyebrow at since they started making parallel limbs. every year they come out with the exact same bow throw some dampners on it and say now catch us,... well they've been caught and surpassed by alot of companies including ross...!!!!!:wink:



:set1_signs009: :set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Guess who just got 2 08 Cardiacs in 

My Local Pro Shop


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 21, 2005)

*2008s?*



2wyoming said:


> Guess who just got 2 08 Cardiacs in
> 
> My Local Pro Shop


Any noticable differences?


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

My dealer is not going to order anything from them anymore, he still did not get his order of Cardiacs, he just said they have way too many problems just producing the bows.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Ross is NOT making a two cam bow. The ad is a confusion of words. What it really means is there are two different cam options but they are still going to be single cam bow.


----------



## ownmorebone181 (Apr 4, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> Guess who just got 2 08 Cardiacs in
> 
> My Local Pro Shop


Fill us in. are they just demo's?


----------



## sqrlman (Mar 18, 2003)

*2008 ROSS Information*

Following is the most current information regarding ROSS 2008 bows. This comes from their forum and one of the moderators who has contacts with ROSS Sales. About the only thing they need to announce is the ATA and brace of the bows. Obvioulsy, as a dealer I'm a little confused as to why they wouldn't know the ATA and brace of the bows. I received my Dealer pack two weeks ago stating they were ready to take orders, but when I called they were unable to tell me the specs on the bows. Kinda hard to place an order for a bow you don't know the specs on. Anyway, they do have a good product, I just love my Cardiac and 337 but they need to get organized. OK,,, off my soap box,,, following is the latest for ROSS.


1) 4 Model bows will be available for 2008 (31, 33, and 37 Cardiac's, along with a 337 Comp) 
2) All new 2008 models will come with the G5 strings and cables 
3) SD cams will be available for draw lengths between 24" - 28", all other draw lengths will be the standard Cardiac Cam 
4) All bows will remain single cam 
5) Winners Choice strings have been replaced due to Quality Assurance Issues 
6) Based on ROSS testing, the new G5 strings are a better quality product 
7) The new cam will not be interchangeable with previous models. New stiffer risers have been designed for this cam and harness system. 

Speeds for the models will be as follows: 

31" Cardiac - @320 
33" Cardiac - @320 
37" Cardiac - @317 

"Doug Ross has not given me the official specs on new models as far as a/a ,brace height, and draw length. I will get you this info as soon as it is made available to me. The Cardiac 33SD will have a 24-28" draw with a 6 1/2" brace height. The others are still under wraps. Doug shot the SD cam in the 33" Cardiac @ 28" draw, it was 12fps faster. We will be releasing tables of projected speeds at various draw lengths. " - Kris Rudder 

The new line-up will be available January 1st 2008. 

Information was provided by Ross Archery, Inc. 

I will update this sticky as new information is provided and more questions have been answered. Please take into account that Ross is a young company and quality will continue to be the #1 priority. 

21-Nov-2007 

1) ALL 2008 model bows will have new risers. The risers for the standard Cardiac cam and the new SD cam will be the same. 
2) Cardiac’s will be available in Realtree A/P 
3) The 337 Comp will be available in 2 colors and will be anodized this year. Colors will be released at a later date. 
4) MSRP pricing is as follows: 

Cardiac 31 & 33: $799.99 
Cardiac 37: $899.99 
Comp 37: $949.00 

As soon as I find out this information, I will post it here.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

No, they are not demos.

One is the special short draw, and the other is a regular, with the new cam.

The cam is very small, the top and the bottom.

I drew the 60 pounder back, and it was STIFF.
I shot it also, and it shoots just as good as the original cardiac.

The top cam is about the size of a conquest or apex top cam.
And the bottom cam is 1/2 the size of the original cam on the Cardiac.


For those with a draw shorter than 26, this bow is for you. for sure!


----------



## dhayse32 (Jul 19, 2006)

I cannot believe this....

SO the new bows are more expensive, and the 33" bow hasn't changed speeds unless you get the newer cam, but since I have ape arms will be of no advantage to me because they only go up to 28" draw...I sure hope something changes.


----------



## mdnky (Jun 29, 2006)

sqrlman said:


> 4) MSRP pricing is as follows:
> 
> Cardiac 31 & 33: $799.99


If that's the case, then I seriously doubt I'll be buying a Cardiac. $649 was a decent price for what you got, but $799 for no realized change is a joke.


----------



## ownmorebone181 (Apr 4, 2007)

I doubt that the Cardiac will be selling for 800.


----------



## ownmorebone181 (Apr 4, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> No, they are not demos.
> 
> One is the special short draw, and the other is a regular, with the new cam.
> 
> ...


How come according to everyone else, no one is going to have one of these until Jan 1st? Just curious how you got two so fast when the specs weren't even released until about a week ago.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

ownmorebone181 said:


> How come according to everyone else, no one is going to have one of these until Jan 1st? Just curious how you got two so fast when the specs weren't even released until about a week ago.


keyword "according to everyone else"


People on Archerytalk, dont know everything.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

ownmorebone181 said:


> How come according to everyone else, no one is going to have one of these until Jan 1st? Just curious how you got two so fast when the specs weren't even released until about a week ago.


No one will have the 31 and 37 Cardiacs until Jan.
But the Regular Cardiacs with the new cam system are out now, and If you are a Ross Dealer, you could have placed your order from about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

just wondering was there any changes to the Cardiac 33 "riser" for 08 ??? 

need pics  jk, but if possible that would be sweet :darkbeer:


thanks for any added info.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

2wyoming said:


> Ok, Ive heard rumor from a GOOD reference about the 2008 models.
> 
> Cardiac 31, which is the same style CR331, but with the Cardiac Cam.
> Cardiac 37, which is the same style 37, and like the 31, it also has the same Cardiac Cam.
> ...



I am interested in the new lineup but I love my Cardiac and can't imagine switching.


----------



## ownmorebone181 (Apr 4, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> No one will have the 31 and 37 Cardiacs until Jan.
> But the Regular Cardiacs with the new cam system are out now, and If you are a Ross Dealer, you could have placed your order from about 2 weeks ago.


Yeah lets see some pics


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

So when is Ross going to update their website?? I keep hearing about a 34" model and a 340 IBO bow...........But I dont see anything.

Not to mone and grone, I just want to know if they will be offereing anything over a 30" DL OTHER than the 37" model?

BTW.....If for some reason they do come out with a 340 single cam bow, and they keep it with a reasonable BH........People will come out of the woodwork


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

After talking with Mike O. at Ross and some email exchange, this is what we know thus far: 

1) 4 Model bows will be available for 2008 (31, 33, and 37 Cardiac's, along with a 337 Comp) 
2) All new 2008 models will come with the G5 strings and cables 
3) SD cams will be available for draw lengths between 24" - 28", all other draw lengths will be the standard Cardiac Cam 
4) All bows will remain single cam 
5) Winners Choice strings have been replaced due to Quality Assurance Issues 
6) Based on ROSS testing, the new G5 strings are a better quality product 
7) The new cam will not be interchangeable with previous models. New stiffer risers have been designed for this cam and harness system. 

Speeds for the models will be as follows: 

31" Cardiac - @320 
33" Cardiac - @320 
37" Cardiac - @317 

"Doug has not given me the official specs on new models as far as a/a ,brace height, and draw length. I will get you this info as soon as it is made available to me. The Cardiac 33SD will have a 24-28" draw with a 6 1/2" brace height. The others are still under wraps. Doug shot the SD cam in the 33" Cardiac @ 28" draw, it was 12fps faster. We will be releasing tables of projected speeds at various draw lengths. " - Kris Rudder 

The new line-up will be available January 1st 2008. 

Information was provided by Ross Archery, Inc. 

I will update this sticky as new information is provided and more questions have been answered. Please take into account that Ross is a young company and quality will continue to be the #1 priority. 

21-Nov-2007 

1) ALL 2008 model bows will have new risers. The risers for the standard Cardiac cam and the new SD cam will be the same. 
2) Cardiac’s will be available in Realtree A/P 
3) The 337 Comp will be available in 2 colors and will be anodized this year. Colors will be released at a later date. 
4) MSRP pricing is as follows: 

Cardiac 31 & 33: $799.99 
Cardiac 37: $899.99 
Comp 37: $949.00 



28-Nov-2007 

Spoke with Ross today and the only available information I was given was that several of the 33" Cardiac SD models have been distributed to those that have placed orders.


----------

